# Rib Marinades



## randocammando (Sep 23, 2009)

Have any of you guys done this or have good recipe or input on it. My wife asked me last night to try it so im like sure ill try thats where you guys come in 

Thanks


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Depending on the marinade you use and how long you marinade, it can produce a ham like taste. Some folks like it, and others prefer the straight up version. It's all in how you like the taste.


----------



## randocammando (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks richoso Eww i like ham as ham not ham ribs ive seen some recipes around but i think im gonna tell her no way for now


----------



## pignit (Oct 12, 2009)

You know that ribs are such a thin slice of meat anyway... anything you use as a rub is going to really effect the taste. I don't even let mine sit in the fridge overnite. I rub em down and slam them on the smoker. Plus... I like the taste of good ol ribs. Marinades tend to change the entire flavor of the meat. The salt cure will have it tasting more like ham than ribs. Some folks like it that way. You may want to experiment with it and se what you come up with. Cut a few off the end next time and come up with a marinade.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 12, 2009)

I have only done a marinade on ribs 1x... it turned out good, but could have got the same flavor and results our of a roast. I wanted a SW flavor and the only meat in the fridge was a rack of spares. Marinated in 2 cups of hot salsa, juice from 1 lime, salt, little bit of veg. oil, and some fresh cilantro.

The flavor was acctually quite nice, but definately not a classic rib.... meh


----------



## ellymae (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm with Piginit on this one. I used to rub my ribs the night before and let them sit in the fridge but now I light my pit then some in and rub them down while waiting for the pit to come to temp. 
Give it a try and see how you like them.


----------

